# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Ssri's werkten prima... maar nu niet meer???

## claudia1969

Hallo, Na een aantal jaren verschillende ssri's te hebben gebruikt met voldoende resultaat tegen angst en depressie werken de pillen bij mij niet meer. 
Na zo'n 2 maanden lijkt het spontaan zijn werking te verliezen en val ik uiteindelijk weer terug in een depressie. Eerst effexor poop out, toen lexapro poop out, daarna zoloft poop out pfff Nu heb ik 3 maanden geleden seroquel als toevoeging bij de zoloft gekregen om "een nieuwe terugval te voorkomen"maar helaas is ook dit middel, wat aanvankelijk heel goed werkte, uitgewerkt voor mij....Ben opnieuw erg depri en angstig, twijfel overal aan, heb irreele schuldgevoelens, kan geen keuzes meer maken, niet meer helder denken, voel me hopeloos enz. 

In 2003 heb ik voor het eerst zoloft gebruikt en het werkte super nu doet het heeeeelemaal niets meer. Het werkte 5 jaar heel goed. Na rustige afbouw in samenwerking met mijn huisarts heb ik na een aantal maanden een major depression gekregen. Dat was in 2009. En sindsdien lijkt niets meer goed te helpen of slechts voor een paar weken.Voel me erg depri, weet niet meer wat te doen en mijn psych kan me ook niet duidelijk vertellen wat er aan de hand is met mij. Zelf heb ik het idee dat je wel degelijk gewend kunt raken aan ad's en dat de werking op lange termijn ophoud. Of ligt het aan mij en is er iets permanent in mijn hersenen veranderd??
Ik heb van rtms gehoord maar het begrepen dat dat niet vergoed wordt. Heeft iemand ervaring met deze vorm van therapie? Of andere mogelijke vormen van therapie (heb cognitieve gedragstherapie gehad, emdr ivm emotionele verwaarlozing in mijn jeugd, maar wanneer het evenwicht in je hoofd (qua serotonine?) opnieuw zo verstoord is lijkt een normaal denkpatroon niet meer haalbaar)
Kan iemand me raad geven? Dit leven is zo'n drama op deze manier :-((((

Claudia

----------


## sietske763

heb bij je andere post antwoord gegeven!

----------

